# Growing area



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2006)

A few months ago, someone asked me if I could post photos of my growing area...so here they are. The first photo's are in my cold room. Its not connected to the main heat in the house, just some electric baseboard heaters that we can turn on when we feel cold (its also my family room, with the reef tanks and TV/sound system. It has a south facing glass wall, shaded by trees until leaf drop (which doesn't fully occur until late November), and an east window. Typical winter nights will go down into the 50's...really cold nights, 40's. On rare occasion, it has dropped into the high 30's, but there has never been any cold damage, even with plants near the glass. The first photo shows the shelves...mostly species paphs...my parvi's, villosum etc and small cymbidiums, with cooler growing catt's near the glass. You can see the branches of my enormous Epiphyllum crysocardium draped all over extending from mid left all the way to low right. The tall cactus are Trichocereus pachanoi (San Pedro...and no, I don't eat them....) Hidden by the lamp and an overgrown Clivia is a bench with insigne's and some complex paphs.



The next photos show the other side of the room. On a table against the glass wall are my larger plants...citrus (including kaffir lime), Cymbidium devonianum and a "mini"...and my enormous pot of lemon grass. Cacti include Epiphyllum hybrids and Myrtillocactus geometrizans. The east window has Masdevallias and Odont hybrids...the bench below has my complex paphs.





Next is my window greenhouse..theoretically intermediate, but it can get cool. Inside are Catt's, strapleafed paphs, phrags...Vandas and Brassias hang in front. On the table behind are my Mauduiae type paphs and lower light strapped leafs. Hmmm...looks like Imageshack died on me...I'll have to send the other photos in another post. Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Nov 4, 2006)

Great growing area Eric.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 4, 2006)

Are those San Pedro cacti?

Jon
________
K1200R


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

Plants look very happy. Nice light!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, they are San Pedro cacti...........Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok...I'll try Imageshack again.....Here is the window greenouse I described before....


The last pic is my light garden....seedlings mostly, some smaller paphs..phrags on the bottom shelf. Bulbs are mostly 40w cool , 1 40w warm bulb per shelf. Gave up on plant lights awhile ago. Lights are on 15 hours/day, late Sept to early May. Hope you enjoyed these! Eric


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice to finally see your collection! 
I like your seedling garden; plenty of room there. That's one stuffed greenhouse window too!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice light cart! Did you make it??

Jon
________
Yamaha Gladiator History


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 9, 2006)

Where did you get those green bins from?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2006)

I got the entire light set-up, including wooden frame, fixtures, and the green bins, from the original Kelley's Korner, when it was based in NJ. I got it about 15 years ago......Still in perfect order. At the time the price was about $350-400, even then less than the equivalent metal stand from most places. I really can't remember whether the bulbs were included or whether I bought them separately.....Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey! I didn't even know they were originally in NJ! 
Learn something new every day. 

Ulla and Jan are the best - I cannot say enough good things about them. The also just started carrying MSU so now I think I can purchase all my supplies from them directly. Yippee! No shipping!


----------

